# Hunting close to home



## Bulldog02 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking for club, my daughter and I need a club not far from home. I live in Stockbridge Ga.


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 12, 2012)

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years. The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections. Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission. Camp available with electricity. Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem. Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms. We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits. We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting. Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them. Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving. If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested. If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Meriwether lease*

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 15, 2012)

we have a  few spot left open. thats if your are still looking .Our Jones County Hunting Club has memberships available. 860 acres mixed pine and hardwoods, adjacent to Cedar Creek WMA. Deer. turkeys, hogs, small game. Campground area. Annual dues are $650.Phone 770-564-8786 or e-mail ebkeefer@bellsouth.net. We have openings available now for 2012-13 seasons.

Club is located between Gray, Ga. and Monticello on Rt. 11


----------

